
A Field Guide to the Hidden World of Digital Networks - nikolay
http://www.architectureofradio.com/
======
richard_mcp
That's cool, but it seems to be based upon a database of radios, Wifi, etc.
How hard would it be to make something that picks up on the actual wireless
networks and plots something similar? I imagine some movement for telemetry
would have to be involved.

~~~
jmhobbs
This is a neat project where they make a very one dimensional rendering of
actual WiFi signals.

[http://www.yourban.no/2011/02/22/immaterials-light-
painting-...](http://www.yourban.no/2011/02/22/immaterials-light-painting-
wifi/)

Not quite the same, but the only real world instance that came to mind.

